# Home Bargains Interview



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I have an interview today for a 40 hour position in my area 

Meaning I can ditch my car and save £220 a month if I can get it 

I wrote a small essay for the 3 questions on the application, which were mostly about the company.... and I'm going to write more info on a word document - do they let you use props such as research or are you expected to know by rote about the company?

The question I struggle with most is 'overcoming a problem' because I don't think have ever really had to!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

good luck hun xxx


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Good Luck Hun xx

Overcoming a problem could be anything that happened as a group or as an individual where something has arose that you personally solved. Something as simple as where you had to sort out where you and friends wanted to go to eat.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2013)

What bird said regarding overcoming a problem. 

As for using notes to guide you, I don't see a problem with that! I am sure you would come across as well prepared if you did use them. 

Best of luck and let us know the outcome.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Hope it goes well! My Mum had to fill out pages and pages of that kind of rubbish for the last job she had, I think she used the example of being in the middle of packing a caravan to go on holiday at insane-o-clock the next morning, when my brother went head first over his bike handlebars and ended up in A&E! 

All they are looking for is something that shows you won't lose your head or freeze like a bunny in the headlights if something unexpected or demanding happens, with possibly a bit of conflict resolution to boot.


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Good luck!

Have I missed soemthing  I thought you were in Australia ??


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I got it


----------



## Spirited (May 20, 2013)

Congrats on being hired!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

congrats hun , now we can all come and spy on u lol xxx


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

As long as your don't ask me where things are 

I think a Manchester meet might be on the cards soon!


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2013)

Congratulations! Yay well done. When do you start?


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I have my induction at 9am tomorrow


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Wow, congratulations! I used to have a saturday job in our local one when I finished school 

I've gotta say I hated it BUT the manager was my mums friend (and my best friend at the times mum) and she treated me like rubbish, other than that it was alright - but that was down to her!

What sort of position is it? Is it managers one? Congratulations again, you deserve it :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2013)

CharleyRogan said:


> I have my induction at 9am tomorrow


Oh wow a quick start then! :thumbsup: You'll be fine. I bet you have no time to be nervous at all.  Good luck for tomorrow.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Tigerneko said:


> Wow, congratulations! I used to have a saturday job in our local one when I finished school
> 
> I've gotta say I hated it BUT the manager was my mums friend (and my best friend at the times mum) and she treated me like rubbish, other than that it was alright - but that was down to her!
> 
> What sort of position is it? Is it managers one? Congratulations again, you deserve it :thumbsup:


Its just sales assistant, but made extremely loud hints at wanting to do fast track management. It was the easiest interview I have ever done!!!!!

My best friend's ex bf is a lead sales assistant there, but we get on great! And in my last job, I was seeing someone at work, so that doesn't really bother me! Just hope I like it though!

Excuse to buy some new shoes!!!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

la468 said:


> Oh wow a quick start then! :thumbsup: You'll be fine. I bet you have no time to be nervous at all.  Good luck for tomorrow.


There were several positions being filled so I don't think I'm on my own either!


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2013)

CharleyRogan said:


> There were several positions being filled so I don't think I'm on my own either!


It's always less nerve wracking when there are other new people starting too. I started a new job a couple weeks back and it was me and another new girl, however the place I work in is so massive I only ever saw her at the start of my shift lol. 

& woohoo to new shoes.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

The added bonus was finding slip on shoes to fit! I'm a size 7 length ways but a size 6 round the ankle/width so shoes are a pain to buy, but walked into Asda and came out with the perfect pair!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2013)

CharleyRogan said:


> The added bonus was finding slip on shoes to fit! I'm a size 7 length ways but a size 6 round the ankle/width so shoes are a pain to buy, but walked into Asda and came out with the perfect pair!!


Ah that's good you have comfy shoes.  My feet are big so it's always difficult to find decent fitted shoes, I ended up having to spend a fortune on some in Clarks but I am hoping they'll last a while so I'll get my money's worth.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

la468 said:


> Ah that's good you have comfy shoes.  My feet are big so it's always difficult to find decent fitted shoes, I ended up having to spend a fortune on some in Clarks but I am hoping they'll last a while so I'll get my money's worth.


My gob drops to the floor at Clarks prices!

I did have a lovely pair of Faith shoes but they died due to me wearing them everyday for 5 years!


----------

